# Who's responsible for this monstrosity?



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

I dont know if it's a real quattro or a modified Coupe GT, but it's UGLY nonetheless!


----------



## MontrealUrQ (May 5, 2004)

*Re: Who's responsible for this monstrosity? (PerL)*

That car lives in the Toronto area, and no longer looks that fat. Actually, it has gone to the other extreme. It now looks like a CGT. No flares whatsoever.
And, yes, it is a real urq.
At the time of the picture, I think it had 15x10 custom BBS wheels with 285 rubber on it.


----------



## urquattro83 (Apr 24, 2005)

*Re: Who's responsible for this monstrosity? (MontrealUrQ)*

How can some people do this? This is a real crime.


----------



## Mr.RS4 (Jul 16, 2005)

*Re: Who's responsible for this monstrosity? (urquattro83)*

thats a damn shame, but at the same time, you gotta laugh


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

First thing that entered my mind was the
VW racing-Scirocco mk1 from Zender...


----------



## 84cgtturbo (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: Who's responsible for this monstrosity? (PerL)*

I remember hearing somewhere that that particular car may have belonged to one of the members of the band RUSH. Don't know if it's true or not, but read it somewhere before.


----------



## MontrealUrQ (May 5, 2004)

*Re: Who's responsible for this monstrosity? (84cgtturbo)*

Yup, I've heard that it belonged to Neil Peart of Rush, and that it had a horrible stereo install too.
BTW, when I bought my white 83 urq, it had a tape of Rush' "Power Windows" in it. I figured there must be some weird Rush connection with these cars, so the tape now lives in the car.


----------



## efritsch (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: Who's responsible for this monstrosity? (MontrealUrQ)*

Looks like it sits awfully high in the nose too.


----------



## elmer fud (Aug 5, 2003)

I thinks its great. lol


----------



## glibobbo21 (Nov 11, 2002)

*Re: (vtblackout)*

i think im going to do like the same exact thing on my coupe
but its for a all out tube frame race car so i can fit ridiculously big rubber, so itll be purpose built
is that you guys' beef with it cuz its a street car...i dont even think it looks that horrible....
well i guess the reear flares maybe come a little too close to the door

_Modified by glibobbo21 at 4:51 PM 11-11-2005_


_Modified by glibobbo21 at 4:52 PM 11-11-2005_


----------



## derracuda (Oct 22, 2004)

*Re: (glibobbo21)*

the bumpers need to be tucked in tight, it needs eurolights, tinted windows, and the fenders need to be blended into the upper portion of the fenders, they look like shelves as is. plus the fact that you can really go very low with the car because the tires will hit that shelf portion inside the fender under compression.


----------



## glibobbo21 (Nov 11, 2002)

*Re: (derracuda)*

yeah i agree o nthe blending part, and when we get to that point we will definitely do it to blend a little closer to the top, if not the absolute top of the fender
soemthing like this


----------

